

Inception explained with the OS X Finder - myusuf3
http://vimeo.com/23066787

======
mthomas
I have to say inception wasn't too difficult to understand. I still don't
understand Primer: <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Primer_(film)> though.

------
sheraz
The weirdest thing is that I know this guy. And I thought, "Oh, Chris would
love this." Only to find out that this was him. Weird. Agreed to the other guy
about Primer -- I couldn't follow..

------
magnitude
Haha Doha. I was just about to submit this.

